# Value of an insurance Company



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea how a property insurance company would be valued for an IPO ?

1) The company has about $2 billion in surplus

3) The company has about $5 billion invested.

Would the value be based on a multiple of the $2 billion surplus or the $5 billion in assets........plus the value of the ongoing business ?


----------

